# Sailplanes / Glider Flying



## Sbob

Brownski said:


> Pics please.








Oldie but a goody


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> View attachment 9156
> 
> 
> Oldie but a goody


That’s major league rad


----------



## tirolski

Sbob said:


> View attachment 9156
> 
> 
> Oldie but a goody


Do ya get any similar feelings of G’s and speed ya do in skiing when yer out of bumps?


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Do ya get any similar feelings of G’s and speed ya do in skiing when yer out of bumps?


Lol , When the thermals are strong I circle at 45 degree bank angle so that translates to 1.5 g’s 
When cruising between thermals 70-120 mph and pull up into the next thermal you get a little negative at the top.
There are a bunch of glider operations in NY state . Take a ride. As far as instruction goes join a club for the best value.


----------



## gorgonzola

We used to see a lot of gliders riding the thermals along the blue mountain (pa) while skiing, kind of eerie seeing them so close and no sound. haven't seen any for a few years...


----------



## tirolski

Sbob said:


> Lol , When the thermals are strong I circle at 45 degree bank angle so that translates to 1.5 g’s
> When cruising between thermals 70-120 mph and pull up into the next thermal you get a little negative at the top.
> There are a bunch of glider operations in NY state . Take a ride. As far as instruction goes join a club for the best value.


Saw them and stopped to talk to them a couple times between Corning and Watkins Glenn on drives through that area. Looks like a lot of fun.





National Soaring Museum - Soaring Comes Alive


National Soaring Museum - The National Soaring Museum is Located in Elmira New York



www.soaringmuseum.org


----------



## Sbob

gorgonzola said:


> We used to see a lot of gliders riding the thermals along the blue mountain (pa) while skiing, kind of eerie seeing them so close and no sound. haven't seen any for a few years...


Ridges like Blue Mountain turn into drag strips with the right conditions.


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> Ridges like Blue Mountain turn into drag strips with the right conditions.


That’s incredible. Those planes make paragliders look like falling rocks. What’s the glide ratio on those thingys??


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> That’s incredible. Those planes make paragliders look like falling rocks. What’s the glide ratio on those thingys?


LOL Didn't mean a thread hijack ...
42/1 in 1977 some up to 75 now . Look up Pure Glide channel on You Tube . He does a great comparison. 
Those guys are riding a wave of air coming up the ridge . Probably 15-20mph that day .


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> LOL Didn't mean a thread hijack ...
> 42/1 in 1977 some up to 75 now . Look up Pure Glide channel on You Tube . He does a great comparison.
> Those guys are riding a wave of air coming up the ridge . Probably 15-20mph that day .


We need a glider thread. I think it would be great Summer front page material. Nothing beats flying.


----------



## Sbob

Grand Prix ..Chile


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> We need a glider thread...Nothing beats flying.


Flying and gliding are major parts of skiing, just sayin.


----------



## tirolski

Doesn’t look like they get much snow on the slopes in the winter around there. 
Folks ski in Chile when it’s summer here.
Do ya ride the road at the end cause it’s hotter uplifting air?


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Do ya ride the road at the end cause it’s hotter uplifting air?


There was a turn point by the road . Just converting altitude for speed.


----------



## Ripitz

Wow, that’s too cool. The speed is amazing. I used to fly a paraglider which is like a moped compared to a crotch rocket.


----------



## Sbob

Pretty cool odyssey


----------



## Ripitz

27:27 through the roof


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> 27:27 through the roof


Watching the water when sailing helps to spot gusts coming. 
Is there stuff to watch for when looking for winds going up? 
Amazing video.


----------



## Sbob

There’s a lot o


tirolski said:


> Watching the water when sailing helps to spot gusts coming.
> Is there stuff to watch for when looking for winds going up?
> Amazing video



There are a lot of indicators. Wind blowing perpendicular to a ridge.Dust devils ,Soaring birds ,Hawks , Eagles. But Turkey Vultures are not to be trusted Lol ! They eat dead animals and have a vested interest in your demise Lol. 
I was once lured away by a gaggle. I had a weak thermal but got greedy. I ended up landing in a field close by and the Vultures landed in a tree about 100’ away.

Cloud shadows moving across the ground act like mini cold fronts and help trigger thermals. 
Higher up cumulus clouds are helpful but it takes some experience to learn how to read them. Some are dying out and some are just starting to build.
Wave soaring like in the video can involve lenticular clouds that indicate a mountain wave . Pretty involved subject , google mountain wave soaring. 

Certain areas produce thermals consistently and locals call them “House Thermals “


----------



## tirolski

Was gonna ask ya about watchin for birds. 
Dang vultures. They gotta eat too though.

Some hills/mountains are more fun and reliable than others, kinda like skiing.
Gonna check out mountain wave soaring.


----------



## Sbob

The past two weeks Soaring weather has been the best in years with Cloud bases reaching 11,000' . Some really long flights by the best pilots 750km plus in New England . . 
A couple pictures from Saturday around Middletown NY ...Yes that's a snow squall . I did 235 miles and 6hrs Amateur level LOL


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> View attachment 9433
> View attachment 9434
> 
> The past two weeks Soaring weather has been the best in years with Cloud bases reaching 11,000' . Some really long flights by the best pilots 750km plus in New England . .
> A couple pictures from Saturday around Middletown NY ...Yes that's a snow squall . I did 235 miles and 6hrs Amateur level LOL


Do you fly out of Wurtsboro?


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> Do you fly out of Wurtsboro?


No I came from Slatington Pa. area past Blairstown NJ . I was headed to Wurtsboro and turned around due to lots of Verga . I really wanted to head for the Catskills . I joked with a friend about heading for Gorham NH . If it wasn't for the Verga I might have kept going LOL . Thermals were close to 10kts in areas ( 1000' per minute up)


----------



## jasonwx

Sbob said:


> No I came from Slatington Pa. area past Blairstown NJ . I was headed to Wurtsboro and turned around due to lots of Verga . I really wanted to head for the Catskills . I joked with a friend about heading for Gorham NH . If it wasn't for the Verga I might have kept going LOL . Thermals were close to 10kts in areas ( 1000' per minute up)


One year for my B day my wife got me a glider ride.. I still remember the silence after the tow rope was dropped. Just the sound of the wind. I couldn't even keep the wings level, darn stick was so sensitive..


----------



## Sbob

jasonwx said:


> One year for my B day my wife got me a glider ride.. I still remember the silence after the tow rope was dropped. Just the sound of the wind. I couldn't even keep the wings level, darn stick was so sensitive..


Over controlling is a common thing when first learning. The faster you go the less stick input required . For the most part they’re very stable. Much smoother ride than small airplanes .


----------



## gorgonzola

Sbob said:


> No I came from Slatington Pa.


HA I ride bike past that airfield all the time on the D&L


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> One year for my B day my wife got me a glider ride.. I still remember the silence after the tow rope was dropped. Just the sound of the wind. I couldn't even keep the wings level, darn stick was so sensitive..


TWSS!!


----------



## Ripitz

If you land in Wurtsboro do you get a tug back up that day to get back? Do you leave your rig there and get someone to come pick you up? How does that work?


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> If you land in Wurtsboro do you get a tug back up that day to get back? Do you leave your rig there and get someone to come pick you up? How does that work?


Judgement call: If the weather is improving and it's early enough in the day you might get a tow and try to fly back . Aero tow retrieves can be expensive and if the towplane is busy they wont want to tow you back until late . So it's call you friend and they come with a trailer and help you disassemble . I've only landed out twice in 30yrs . Racing has a higher likelihood of landing away from home .

When my flight instructor was a kid flying a lower performance glider he would put his sleeping bag in the back . Fly to Wurtsboro and sleep overnight and fly back the next day .


----------



## Sbob

I'm thinking this fellow went IMC and flew out of the cloud at an incredible altitude ? Would love to know the back story.


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> I'm thinking this fellow went IMC and flew out of the cloud at an incredible altitude ? Would love to know the back story.


Wow, I’ve heard stories of guys getting sucked up and iced out but never saw it. They say it’s bumpy, cold and nerve-racking. That’s gotta be wild to pop out that high. Next level.


----------



## Ripitz

Lot’s of crossover sports these days


----------



## Ripitz

Lucky dog








ParaHikeandFly© 🪂⛰️ on Instagram: "Video by @egorposokhin Hikeandfly with Dog 🪂🐶 __________________________ Follow for more Clips & Photos!! @parahikeandfly __________________________ #paragliding #paralove #paragliders #fly #redbullxalps #gopro #re


ParaHikeandFly© 🪂⛰️ shared a post on Instagram: "Video by @egorposokhin Hikeandfly with Dog 🪂🐶 __________________________ Follow for more Clips & Photos!! @parahikeandfly __________________________ #paragliding #paralove #paragliders #fly #redbullxalps #gopro #redbull #paragliderslife #mountain...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Sbob

Crossover and combo? Pretty cool fly ski fly back home.


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> Crossover and combo? Pretty cool fly ski fly back home.


Gotta love those Frenchies. Those guys rip! Speed flying was just getting going when I got out of the sport. I miss the beauty but not the danger. Cool video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> Gotta love those Frenchies. Those guys rip! Speed flying was just getting going when I got out of the sport. I miss the beauty but not the danger. Cool video. Thanks for posting it.


Speed flying…. Just one notch above wing suits danger wise , much respect but doing the barrel rolls….. I wince when I see that close terrain stuff.


----------



## Tjf1967

Ripitz said:


> Gotta love those Frenchies. Those guys rip! Speed flying was just getting going when I got out of the sport. I miss the beauty but not the danger. Cool video. Thanks for posting it.


Yeah they are wonderful until you need them to cover your back. Then they are just Frenchies.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Tjf1967 said:


> Yeah they are wonderful until you need them to cover your back. Then they are just Frenchies.


How do I add 6 different emojis as a response to this? Awesome, TJF.


----------



## Ripitz

Tjf1967 said:


> Yeah they are wonderful until you need them to cover your back. Then they are just Frenchies.


That stereotype may be well earned and so is the one of the Ugly American. I spent three Winters in the French Alps. I have nothing but respect and admiration for the people I met while living there.


----------



## tirolski

Turbo’d electric wing suits are here now.


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Turbo’d electric wing suits are here now.


Maybe now I can get to work on time


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Turbo’d electric wing suits are here now.


Electric seems to be the focus lately but all the vehicles have very limited range. I don’t think battery technology is quite there yet. I’ve seen quite a few burned up toys.
I’m waiting for the wing suit exoskeleton extensions add a small jet too ?


----------



## Sbob

Found a couple prototypes ?


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> View attachment 9813
> Found a couple prototypes ?


Better work on that so you don’t end up like Franz. He was a little too far ahead of his time.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## Ripitz

Big time big air.








South African paraglider makes first legal flight off Everest — AFP News


A South African paraglider has made the first legal flight off Mount Everest, an expedition organiser said Tuesday, opening doors for "climb and fly" adventurers on the world's highest mountain.




apple.news


----------



## Ripitz

I’ve looked down this line and wondered for years. I’m so glad someone had the bricks to send it.


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> I’ve looked down this line and wondered for years. I’m so glad someone had the bricks to send it.


I was wondering how that was going to end . I guess their canopy isn’t dry clean only?

Cool stuff , maybe if I was 30ys younger.


----------



## Ripitz

Keep calm and carry on.








Hang Glider Stays Calm Despite Equipment Malfunction (WATCH)


Kudos to this hang glider for staying calm during an extremely stressful situation. You’ll see that he survives because he doesn’t panic. Fair warning- Your palms might be a little bit …




unofficialnetworks.com


----------

